# Hmmmm



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Think they could have squeezed a bigger vanity in?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> Think they could have squeezed a bigger vanity in?
> 
> View attachment 14322


 I'd get claustrophobic sitting on that stool.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

If I tried to wipe my arse I'd fall in the tub....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Shiot and shower at the same time.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> View attachment 14324


 
Sorry I got piss on your hands :whistling2:


I was at a DQ in bfe one time and I felt something hitting my leg. Look down and a little boy was pissing on me. I was mad but kindly told him to stop. They had no ADA/Child urinal so I guess he was just gonna use my leg. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Sorry I got piss on your hands :whistling2:
> 
> I was at a DQ in bfe one time and I felt something hitting my leg. Look down and a little boy was pissing on me. I was mad but kindly told him to stop. They had no ADA/Child urinal so I guess he was just gonna use my leg. :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
Did people wonder why you smelled like pee?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

pauliplumber said:


> Think they could have squeezed a bigger vanity in?
> 
> View attachment 14322


 





Wonder how much piss is going to end up on the floor behind that W/C?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> View attachment 14324


Hey, I installed that back in 08'!:laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> Think they could have squeezed a bigger vanity in?
> 
> View attachment 14322


How'd it pass code for clearances between fixtures?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mccmech said:


> How'd it pass code for clearances between fixtures?


Originally that vanity might have been a small wall-hung lav. They might have even moved the WC to allow for the bigger vanity.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

mccmech said:


> How'd it pass code for clearances between fixtures?


My bet is it didnt !


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Install a hand held no paper necessary


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Originally that vanity might have been a small wall-hung lav. They might have even moved the WC to allow for the bigger vanity.


This would be my guess as well. House built in 50's, wall hungs were popular then.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> If I tried to wipe my arse I'd fall in the tub....


That's why you need a bidet seat


----------

